# Stacy Westfall rope halter? Opinions?



## Mdawn (Sep 22, 2011)

Going cheap with horses is sometimes not a good idea, especially with equipment. However, I see no difference between her rope halters and the rope halters I buy for like $11. Here is the site I buy my rope halters from. I love these halters ( Considering I have 20 of them now).


Extra Nose Knot Rope Halters


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

Equi, Stacy is someone special. What she acheives with her horse is magic to me. You can't copy what she does merely by buying her halter - but who knows, a halter she approves of might help you. 

The halter is a simple but very important piece of equipment which enables you to communicate with your horse. It is not a bridle and bit and of course it doesn't work on the mouth but it will allow you to make contact with your horse. I have a favourite blue and white string training halter which I have had for over thirty years - I've got used to it and the way it works on the nose and, when necessary, on the poll. With a young horse I used to fit it underneath the bridle. 
I've used very thin string halters in Spain which the SPanish trainer used to leave fitted all the time.

Halters are a personal thing which give your fingers purchase and subtle control over the horse's head. When used properly they are a communication aid.
In my tack room I have several halters all of different materials and designs.

I find sometimes that a halter which works with one horse, doesn't work so well with another. So I experiment. And that is what I suggest you do.

You must find out for yourself which halter suits the way you use it, and which halter suits the horse which you use it on/with.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

EC, I got CA halter long time ago (when I just started messing with my horses). It's somewhat similar. Frankly I didn't notice a big difference (in fact I liked the cheap ones more :wink: ). I'd just get one "usual" for $7 in local TSC.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a CA halter which I use daily and a $9.00 cheapo. The only difference I see is the CA one has 2 extra knots. I think it's up to you as to what you want to spend but I agree, the cheaper ones work just as well. I am definitely a fan of a rope halter though.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a cheapo rope halter and the Stacy Westfall halter. They both do the job. I like the sturdiness of the rope and nose portion of Stacy's better. But I have seen other non name brand rope haters constructed like this. So shop around. Sometimes by the time you find a cheaper one online and pay for shipping, wait two weeks for delivery... You could have bought the brand name one for the same cost. Think I paid $25 at local tack shop for mine.


----------



## Jierda (May 18, 2012)

Another option for you - find some nice marine rope, preferably 5-6 mm (1/4 inch if I'm right) double-braided relatively supple polyester rope (don't buy the cheap plastic ropes, those can burn your horse's head if something goes wrong), cotton rope is another option if you want softer feel for your horse. Then, browse around online a bit until you find a rope halter guide you think you can work with, and simply knot your own in the right size for your horse. I make my own rope halters and I think a fitted halter is always better than a store-bought one. This website has helped me a lot in looking for info on how to make my halters: Cypress Lodge :: Promoting Humane Training and Treatment of Horses
And the best part is, you can make it just like you want to, but I'd recommend to always start out with a simple one. Rope is thin and will give very specific cues, anything to make it more severe isn't necessary (and those extra knots can seriously hurt your horse's face by the nutcracker action). The only adjustment I made to my own halters is to braid a noseband on it by simply weaving soft cotton ropes through the two ropes already there. It looks flashy and doesn't make the feel for the horse much different, other than that it creates more surface area on the nose and stops the lower rope from slipping down the nose.
http://www.freewebs.com/lodgeropes/haltertechnicalarticle.htm


----------



## EquineCookies (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I've now decided to go with a regular rope halter seeing as there is no real difference between the two. A funny coincidence is that the lady who trained Rose and used to own her is very into natural horsemanship and happens to have a rope halter that's hardly been used. However if she didn't I would be either knotting my own or buying a cheapo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Please keep in mind what the knots do to the nerves in the horse's face, and please never yank on them to "smarten the horse up". Altho I use them I am selective as to when and have gone back to using flat halters.


----------

